# My selfbuilt watchmaker's center lathe



## Edwin

Hello, 

before some time I have been founded after the book of "Jürgen Eichhardt" a watchmaker center lathe. 

 http: // www.vth.de/shop/warenkorb/artikel-einzelansicht/3144/0d714d1c6d2a593fa979a44423f5242e.html? cHash=f962505f69 

To this center lathe I have done to myself also most accessories like all instep tongs, a change steel holder with different applications and the small running along punch point. What I in accessories ready I need to me furthermore according to demand in addition. I have altered the impulse meanwhile from a sewing machine engine on a regulated three-phase current engine.

Edwin


----------



## dsquire

Edwin

That is some very nice work to build that lathe Edwin. Thanks for taking time to show it to us. I am sure that members will have lots of questions for you. Keep up the good work. :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Deanofid

That's impressive, Edwin. It's beautiful too. I wouldn't mind a few more pictures, or even a video of it running. Very nice work!


----------



## Twmaster

I have to second Dean. That is impressive. Thank you for sharing your wonderful lathe.


----------



## Edwin

Hello Dean, 

I can show here, unfortunately, only pictures, because my nevertheless very slow Internet connection does not create nevertheless very much the big data amounts from a video. 

But here I still have first two topical pictures of my center lathe, most accessories and the three-phase current impulse mentioned by me with the regulation. By the frequency changer I could to 120 W of engine so far high takten that I can pursue the center lathe with max. 6000 rpm. Because I have obstructed none slide bearing, but cone roller bearing as a spindle storage that is no problem.


----------



## Edwin

Here I do just a nozzle for the gas burner of the Stuart boilers of my steam to the arrangement which I have shown here in another contribution. 

In 3 mms of brass piece I turn on a cone and bore 0.25 mm of hole by later the gas is pressed. The point of the nozzle still with a close-up and at the end a picture of the ready burner head before it is inserted in the mixer. 
In this case to the drilling I use a bought drill. However, I have to me absolutely already so small cannon drills to 0.1 mm home-made.

Edwin


----------



## Estaban

Sehr nette Arbeit!


----------



## cfellows

Very nice. I love a well built machine tool.

Chuck


----------



## steamer

Ahh yes and a filing rest too! Very nice.  I built one for my lathe though a bit bigger.

Very Nicely Done! Welcome!

Dave


----------



## dparker

Edwin: That is truly a work of art! The work and thought that went into the fabrication of that lathe is amazing.
I believe that any thing you make will be truly impressive, all the accessories you made look like they are ready to be used making very precise parts. If you ever decide to make a small engine I'll bet it will be a really nice museum quality one.
don


----------

